# Cold belly



## Blueroses! (Jan 31, 2017)

My hedgehog has been sleeping a lot and today I found her with a cold belly. Her prove thermometer reads between 72 and 79. Thorough out the day. I have a space heater near her cage. She gets natural light. She is still young around 4 months old. I put her in a fleece sack and held her to warm her up. Afterwards, I put her in her cage and she pooped, ate and drank water just fine but went back to sleep. I'm very concerned and plan to take her to the vet soon.


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

It could have been a hibernation attempt


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Also its better to have a light on a timer because they attempt hibernation when they notice the days getting shorter


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

a cold belly is a red flag for a hibernation attempt! you did the right thing, hold her until she's warm. skin to skin contact is the safest and fastest way to warm them. eating & drinking is a great sign. one hibernation attempt means that your hedgie is likely to try it again so make sure her temperature stays consistent within a few degrees (that was my mistake the first time too!) they need 12-14 hours of artificial light a day on a consistent schedule. 

she seems to be doing okay, but monitor her closely! if shes making noises, has a warm tummy, and is moving around normally (no wobbling) then you're getting into safe territory. 

lots of love to you & your sweet hedgehog!


----------



## Blueroses! (Jan 31, 2017)

I have her heater as high as possible. But she is currently still sleeping. When I mess with her she will respond.


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Does she wake up or is she in HIBERNATION!!!


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

it could possibly be the lack of an artificial light on a 12-14 hour timer that sent her into hibernation. in the winter months they recognize the shorter hours of sunlight and will react accordingly, that's why owners of domesticated hedgehogs have the consistent schedules. 

id recommend giving that a try! all you need is a lamp and a timer to plug it into (these can be purchased easily at walmart for cheap, or at pet stores etc)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgiequeen she said the hedgehog responds when she disturbs her so that means she isn't hibernating now.

Blueroses please make sure the temp stays steady, a change of more than 3 or 4 degrees is enough to cause them to try to hibernate. You also need to provide 12-14 hours of light per day. You can't just rely on natural light.


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh sorry nikki


----------



## Blueroses! (Jan 31, 2017)

I will put a day bulb in her dome and tomorrow I'm moving her to a less drafty area of the house.


----------

